# Crosswalk for consultation codes



## perkins05 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am in need of the crosswalk for consultations done in observation.

All help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## tahoffman01 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Observation Services and Consults*

There isn't a crosswalk that I am aware of or that I can find. 

I do know for patients receiving hospital outpatient observation services who are not admitted to the hospital as inpatients uses the outpatient visit codes.
 ex:if an internist orders observation services, furnishes the initial evaluation and asks  
      another physician to additionally evaluate the patinet only the internist can bill the 
      initial observation codes and the other provider must bill the new or estblished patient 
      office or other outpatient visit codes that meet the qualification of the service provided.

For patients who are admitted to the hospital as inpatients and who are discharged the same day the physician would report 99234-99236.  The consulting physician would bill the initial hospital day code as appropriate or if they don't meet the initial can bill the subsequent day code as appropriate.

I hope this helps


----------

